# Hot or Not? New D4 Audi A8 Rims with Lower Ride Height and HUGE Wheels



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've been big fans of the new Audi A8 ever since we saw it in the alloy at Design Miami and then later test drove it in Europe. In person the car is spectacular but online it has also found its share of critics. The usual comments are that the car is too subtle or looks too much like a big A4. We've found that seeing the car on the road can really improve one's impression of the car and in of course seeing more aggressively modded variants doesn't hurt either. With that in mind we've dropped two links below to Auidblog.nl who's posted two different sets of photos today from SAT Autosport of a silver A8 both aggressively dropped and fitted with seriously big wheels. You be the judge.










From our perspective the wheel choice is a bit garish and a little too bling (maybe a lot too bling in the case of the chrome units), but we're still impressed. We can't wait to see the new A8 with some more tasteful OEM+ modifications.

* AudiBlog.nl A8 with Wheels #1 *

* AudiBlog.nl A8 with Wheels #2 *


----------



## gtivr4 (Sep 22, 2000)

WAY too big. But then again, I am a fan of 13" wheels on appropriately proportioned vehicles.


----------



## GimmeUrQ (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't so much mind huge wheels as long as the car isn't lifted but I DO have a problem with garish, irrelevant chrome designs. Also, Audi's dont photograph well at all. I hated the A5/S5 when I saw the pics but once I saw it in person, I'd kick my grandma's a$$ for one.


----------



## K9jetta (Mar 28, 2001)

maybe we should see it w/ 13" wheels as per the comment above...


----------

